# Advice for clock inserts



## mark james (Dec 6, 2016)

Three years ago I turned those 3-4" desk clocks for members of my family.  All the clock mechanisms are broken and I would like to get better made inserts.  These are approximately 2 1/4" D x 3/4" depth.

I have forgotten where I bought the originals; I suspect Woodcrafts or Pat Catans (a local Hobby Lobby).  The back reads:  HD-1688  Sheng Bang Made in China. 

(I'm not interested in critiquing Chinese products, I only include this so that I don't replace it with the same... If possible.)

I am familiar with Klockit's website, but have not ordered from them.  Any suggestions for better made inserts?  The wood bases are fine (notwithstanding my general turning skills!), so better inserts would be appreciated.  (My kids actually like the desk clocks and brought them home for replacement inserts).


----------



## KenV (Dec 6, 2016)

I have used Klockkit as a source for several years.  General experience is the larger movements seem to last longer (several years).  Klockkit uses fewer odd battery sizes.


----------



## mark james (Dec 6, 2016)

These are the instructions I used (I had a copy still), but it is in the PSI archives area:

https://www.pennstateind.com/library/FP002_ins.pdf

NOTE:  I did not order/use the PSI Inserts, so I had slightly different ID dimensions.

Plans make a nice small desk clock, but the inserts are the weak link.

I believe these are the size I used (mine from a local vendor):  https://www.klockit.com/all-departments/clock-inserts.html?inserts_overall_diameter=258

At that price, my memory is beginning to clear as to why I used a cheaper source - I got what I paid for...


----------



## KenV (Dec 6, 2016)

My tuned and tweaked bit is a 3 inch so I am a bit larger.  My idea started was an AAW article by Robert Rosand.


----------



## mark james (Dec 6, 2016)

KenV said:


> My tuned and tweaked bit is a 3 inch so I am a bit larger.  My idea started was an AAW article by Robert Rosand.



A paralle article which I had read:  Robert Rosand - Confetti Oil Lamps

Even with you're larger size still only "several years?"  If that is what we have, I'm OK to replace frequently, but I am still curious if there are more robust inserts.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello Mark

There are many sources for clock inserts. Inserts come in 3 categories good better and best. Is the insert a 2-3/4" insert??  They are the most common size. What size battery is used on it??  What is wrong with the insert? What size hole was drilled??  That will be a determining factor too.


----------



## mark james (Dec 6, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Hello Mark
> 
> There are many sources for clock inserts. Inserts come in 3 categories good better and best. Is the insert a 2-3/4" insert??  They are the most common size. What size battery is used on it??  What is wrong with the insert? What size hole was drilled??  That will be a determining factor too.



A 2 1/4" insert.
The inserts do not work... All batteries were updated.
A 1.5 v battery.
Drilled hole was for the 2 1/4" insert = 2 1/4"

I am looking for "Best" inserts.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 7, 2016)

Well Mark the problem will be the odd size of 2-1/4" but there are makers. They come in Economy, Standard, and Premium.  The best inserts are the ones marked premium and have a glass bezel as opposed to a plastic trim ring and plastic lens. They are pricey. One other thing, if you are looking for a brand name Seiko is a good brand name.

Here is a US maker that has a good warrenty so you know the insert is good quality.  

Clock Inserts

Another of my sources

Clock Inserts 2 Inch Range Size - 2 Inch Fitups


Never ordered from these people They do carry 2-1/4" inserts. They are standard grade using an "N" cell

Clock Making Supply - Clock Inserts/ Fit-Ups - 2-1/4 & 2-1/2 Clock - WoodworkingParts.com


----------



## KenV (Dec 7, 2016)

Mark

Using John terminology, I use Standard and Premium and experience 5+ years of use with about 12 to 15 months on a battery.

Have one from 2001 still ticking.  Premium or best movement


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 7, 2016)

I do as Ken does also and I sell lots of clocks and I have never gotten a recall on any. I do not use the size you mentioned very often. Now I also use some real highend inserts that are really pricey but use those on the special projects. 
By the way Japan is better than China.


Marquis By Waterford Clock Face Insert, Large Round

I order from these people alot also because I use these inserts alot

http://www.megaquartz.co.uk/contents/media/l_45mm facet.jpg

Clock Insert Movements, Skeleton Clock Inserts for Woodturners
Here is a good Canadian company. 

Clock Fit Up Movements


----------



## mark james (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks JT and Ken!  I have some good options.


----------

